# Avengers: Infinity War: Die 10 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!



## Felix Schuetz (29. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War: Die 10 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War: Die 10 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!*


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2018)

2019 im Kino in den ersten paar Minuten sieht man dann wie die zeit sich zurückgedreht und Dr. Strange sagt "Thanos - I've Come To Bargain"


----------



## Phone (30. April 2018)

Das Hulk so schnell verliert macht einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Bekommt nen Schwinger und bleibt liegen, normal würde er total ausrasten  aber ok vielleicht ist das eines seiner zickereien die sie im Film eingebaut haben.
Gefallen hat es mir nicht...Hoffe im Nächsten Teil geht er mal so richtig ab, genug potential hat er ja um beim Kampf Welten zu zerstören.


----------



## rldml (30. April 2018)

Naja, hätten sie den Hulk im ersten Teil stärker gemacht, hätte die Invasion auf Wakanda nur halb so schlimm ausgesehen. Daher war das schon in Ordnung, den Hulk erst mal aus der Handlung rauszunehmen.

Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann: Wenn Thanos jetzt die Möglichkeit hat, jeden Widerstand mit nur einem Fingerschnippen auszulöschen - wer soll ihm da noch wie entgegentreten können?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann: Wenn Thanos jetzt die Möglichkeit hat, jeden Widerstand mit nur einem Fingerschnippen auszulöschen - wer soll ihm da noch wie entgegentreten können?
> 
> Gruß Ronny



Ich denke, mit viel Logik darf man hier nicht rechnen. Ist halt ein Marvel CGI- Actionfilm. Die Teile vorher waren auch nicht sehr logisch aufgebaut und hatten einen Haufen Handlungslöcher. Scheint hier auch nicht viel anders zu sein. Warum zum Beispiel kontaktiert Fury die angebliche Überheldin Capt. Marvel, mit mit ihren Superkräften alle in den Schatten stellt, erst nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Bei einem solchen Oberschurken wäre es doch nur logisch, mit der stärksten Waffe zu kontern.


----------



## stevem (30. April 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Naja, hätten sie den Hulk im ersten Teil stärker gemacht, hätte die Invasion auf Wakanda nur halb so schlimm ausgesehen. Daher war das schon in Ordnung, den Hulk erst mal aus der Handlung rauszunehmen.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann: Wenn Thanos jetzt die Möglichkeit hat, jeden Widerstand mit nur einem Fingerschnippen auszulöschen - wer soll ihm da noch wie entgegentreten können?
> 
> Gruß Ronny



Naja das ist der selbe unlogische Mist wie bei Hela in Thor: Tag der Entscheidung, die wurde auch als Göttin des Todes (oder sowas in der Art) angekündigt und hatte am Ende gar nichts drauf und konnte nichts anderes als lächerliche Dolche beschwören.

Auch das mit Hulk ging schon in Thor: Tag der Entscheidung los, auch dort gefällt mir Hulk überhaupt nicht und verliert sogar gegen Thor .....


----------



## Batze (30. April 2018)

Ich finde die Szene am Anfang mit Hulk hat doch viel Spannung aus dem Film genommen. Wer in der Lage ist Hulk in Sekunden so auf die Bretter zu schicken, was sollen die anderen gegen so einen noch machen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Naja das ist der selbe unlogische Mist wie bei Hela in Thor: Tag der Entscheidung, die wurde auch als Göttin des Todes (oder sowas in der Art) angekündigt und hatte am Ende gar nichts drauf und konnte nichts anderes als lächerliche Dolche beschwören.
> 
> Auch das mit Hulk ging schon in Thor: Tag der Entscheidung los, auch dort gefällt mir Hulk überhaupt nicht und verliert sogar gegen Thor .....


"Sogar gegen Thor"?  Von den Avengers (die bisher im MCU aufgetreten sind) ist Thor der einzige, der Hulk zumindest ebenbürtig ist. Und ob Hulk gegen Thor verloren hat oder nicht, war stets offen.  

Mit reiner Körperkraft wird auch Thanos nicht zu besiegen sein. Sonst wäre es ja auch irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Maiernator (1. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Das Hulk so schnell verliert macht einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> Bekommt nen Schwinger und bleibt liegen, normal würde er total ausrasten  aber ok vielleicht ist das eines seiner zickereien die sie im Film eingebaut haben.
> Gefallen hat es mir nicht...Hoffe im Nächsten Teil geht er mal so richtig ab, genug potential hat er ja um beim Kampf Welten zu zerstören.


Thanos hat den Macht Stein aus Xandar... und ist damit stärker als der Hulk, das macht alles Sinn. Gibt einige Logiklocher, das der Hulk den Kampf gegen den Machtstein verliert gehört dazu aber nicht. Thanos ist ohne Steine schon so extrem stark , mit dem Machtsein ist erwesentlich stärker als der Hulk. Deshalb will er auch nicht mehr kämpfen, weil er weiss das er keine Chance gegen Thanos hat .


----------



## rldml (1. Mai 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Warum zum Beispiel kontaktiert Fury die angebliche Überheldin Capt. Marvel, mit mit ihren Superkräften alle in den Schatten stellt, erst nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Bei einem solchen Oberschurken wäre es doch nur logisch, mit der stärksten Waffe zu kontern.



Das erklärt die Post-Credit-Szene doch eigentlich ziemlich gut: Fury und Shield hat gerade erst das Verschwinden von Tony Stark bemerkt. Dass da sowas wie Thanos gerade dabei ist, das Universum in die Knie zu zwingen, haben die noch gar nicht mitbekommen.

Dass die Marvel-Filme vor Logiklöchern strotzen ist mir durchaus bewusst, kann im Grunde aufgrund der Thematik auch gar nicht anders sein. Ich bin nur der Meinung, die haben Thanos mit den Infinity-Steinen zu mächtig dargestellt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Mai 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Thanos hat den Macht Stein aus Xandar... und ist damit stärker als der Hulk, das macht alles Sinn. Gibt einige Logiklocher, das der Hulk den Kampf gegen den Machtstein verliert gehört dazu aber nicht. Thanos ist ohne Steine schon so extrem stark , mit dem Machtsein ist erwesentlich stärker als der Hulk. Deshalb will er auch nicht mehr kämpfen, weil er weiss das er keine Chance gegen Thanos hat .


Richtig ... Hulk hat *Angst*.

Aus dem Grund verwandelt sich Banner nicht in Hulk, das sieht bzw. hört man auch einmal sehr gut in einer Szene als der Hulk kurz zum Vorschein kommt und NEIN! sagt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Mai 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> 2019 im Kino in den ersten paar Minuten sieht man dann wie die zeit sich zurückgedreht und Dr. Strange sagt "Thanos - I've Come To Bargain"



... ohne Amulett recht schwer, oder? 

Aber ich denke auch, dass irgend ein Quark mit Zeitreise passieren wird, vllt. war der ganze Film ja auch nur eine Version von den 16mio. die Dr. Strange gesehen hat?


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ohne Amulett recht schwer, oder?
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, dass irgend ein Quark mit Zeitreise passieren wird, vllt. war der ganze Film ja auch nur eine Version von den 16mio. die Dr. Strange gesehen hat?


Wenn Dr. Strange schon im Vorfeld irgendeinen Zauber mit dem Stein geblubbert hat, der sich vlt. erst später aktiviert, wird das Amulett vlt. auch gar nicht nötig sein. Thanos ist zwar am Ende im Besitz des Time Stones, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass er merkt, dass Strange ihm quasi zuvor gekommen ist. 

Kann mir das bisher nur so vorstellen: 
Strange blubbert einen Zauber, der sich zu Beginn des vierten Avengers-Films aktiviert. Dadurch wird die Zeit zurückgedreht, sodass Fury kontaktiert werden kann. Der wiederum kontaktiert Captain Marvel pünktlich. Die greift ein und die Truppe nimmt Thanos ein paar Infinity Stones ab, sodass das Kräfteverhältnis wieder ausgeglichen ist. 


Hoffe ja nur, dass die Figuren, die im Laufe des Films gestorben sind, nicht alle wiederbelebt werden. Nicht, weil ich die nicht mag, sondern weil es einfach inkonsequent wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]Hoffe ja nur, dass die Figuren, die im Laufe des Films gestorben sind, nicht alle wiederbelebt werden. Nicht, weil ich die nicht mag, sondern weil es einfach inkonsequent wäre.


... aber irgendwie wäre das doch willkürlich, also dass man die Figuren, die auf "normalen" Wege gestorben sind tot sein lässt, und die, die durch den Schnipp getötet wurden, wiederholt. Hätte man das Ende nicht so "überdramatisch" dargestellt, dann würde man jetzt vllt. immer noch denken, dass die Figuren gestorben sind und auch tot bleiben.

So fürchte ich wenn die *alle* Wiederauferstehen werden und das nimmt den Film leider etwas von der Konsequenz, die Thanos an den Tag legt und ihn irgendwie sympathisch erscheinen lässt. Man nahm ihm auch die Szene mit deiner Tochter ab, dass er sie wirklich mag und trotzdem opfert. Fand ich gut ... irgendwie. Ich persönlich finde auch, dass Thanos hier irgendwie den Film getragen hat und der eigentliche Star ist, vor allem die Szene, als er gefragt wurde was er macht, wenn er sein Ziel erreicht hat: er setzt sich auf seine Terrasse und schaut sich den Sonnenuntergang an, da haben im Kino noch einige gelacht, weil sie dachten das wäre nur ein doofer Spruch. 

Am Arsch!


----------



## stevem (1. Mai 2018)

Thanos ist jetzt mein absoluter lieblings Bösewicht ;D


----------



## Phone (1. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ohne Amulett recht schwer, oder?
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, dass irgend ein Quark mit Zeitreise passieren wird, vllt. war der ganze Film ja auch nur eine Version von den 16mio. die Dr. Strange gesehen hat?



Der Seelenstein ist hier der  Schlüssel. Es gibt sogar Figuren die in ihm leben und alle ausgelöschten Leben, werden wahrscheinlich in ihm weiter existieren und diese müsse dann dort wieder herausgeholt werden.
Auch Gamora wird dort drin sein da sie wegen dem Stein starb, als Opfer.


Zum Hulk...Da Hulk ja seine stärke durch seine Wut und Schmerz bekommt  ist sie quasi unendlich daher hat Thanos auch Angst vor ihm.
Für mich auch ein Grund warum Hulk weggeportet wurde von Heimdall anstatt Thor. 
Danach kam ja auch der Satz " Das war ein Fehler"
Er ist eine Schlüsselfigur.


----------



## Javata (2. Mai 2018)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass alle dauerhaft das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. Dazu sterben einfach zu viele. Außerdem soll es noch ein GofG III und Spiderman II geben. Wird so etwas schwer...^^ 
Wie schon angesprochen denke ich auch, dass Captain Marvel und Hulk im zweiten Teil wichtige Rollen Spielen. Captain Marvel hat in der geplanten Veröffentlichungschronologie extra mit Black Panther den Platz getauscht.
Und nicht zu vergessen der Soul Stone mit seinem internen Universum in dem alle konsumierten Seelen "lagern". Irgenwie sollte man doch da auch wieder raus kommen.

Insgesamt gesehen muss ich sagen, der Film hat mich positiv überrascht. Das mal der/das Böse gewinnt ist wirklich selten. Erinnerte mich leicht an Star Wars (sowohl Empire strikes back als auch Revenge of the Sith). Man weiß, dass die Reihe so nicht endet, ist aber doch überrascht wie schlecht es am Ende der Filme doch aussieht für die Guten. Und genauso wie bei Star Wars muss man nun wieder ewig warten bis es weiter geht.....


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Der Seelenstein ist hier der  Schlüssel. Es gibt sogar Figuren die in ihm leben und alle ausgelöschten Leben, werden wahrscheinlich in ihm weiter existieren und diese müsse dann dort wieder herausgeholt werden.
> Auch Gamora wird dort drin sein da sie wegen dem Stein starb, als Opfer.


Hmm ... das wäre eine Erklärung dafür, wie man die Toten am Ende wiederbekommt. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass z.B.



Spoiler



Loki, Heimdall und selbst Gamorra



... dadurch wiederkommen werden, wobei, ggf. könnte deine These bei der letztgenannten dann doch zutreffen, da diese ja wirklich ein Opfer war. 



> Zum Hulk...Da Hulk ja seine stärke durch seine Wut und Schmerz bekommt  ist sie quasi unendlich daher hat Thanos auch Angst vor ihm.


Also, für mich sah das nicht unbedingt so aus als ob Thanos Angst vor dem Hulk hatte, ganz und gar nicht. Er hat sich auf die Prügelei gefreut und dem Hulk gezeigt wo der Titan den Handschuh trägt ... es wird ja auch nicht so gewesen sein, dass Hulk hier auf Sparflamme gekämpft hätte und/oder bei mehr Wut immer stärker wird. Jedenfalls wäre mir das nicht bekannt. 



> Für mich auch ein Grund warum Hulk weggeportet wurde von Heimdall anstatt Thor.


... weil Thor ein Gott ist und scheinbar unsterblich ist, ich mein, wie lange war er im Weltall bis er "gerettet" wurde? 



> Danach kam ja auch der Satz " Das war ein Fehler"


Richtig, aber das hab ich im Kontext anders verstanden ... nämlich eben weil Heimdall Hulk weggeportet hat und Thanos aus dem Grund den Hulk nicht töten konnte, hat er eben 



Spoiler



Heimdall


 umgebracht.



> Er ist eine Schlüsselfigur.


... also, ich kenn ja die Comics überhaupt nicht, aber im Film sah es mir eher so aus als ob Thor die Schlüsselfigur ist bzw. in der Lage ist gegen Thanos anzukommen, wenn nicht sogar zu besiegen. Hulk ist okay, aber nach dem er so verdroschen wurde *und* Angst *vor* Thanos hatte, aus dem Grund verwandelt sich ja Banner auch nicht, glaub ich nicht das der Hulk auch nur eine Chance gg. Thanos hätte. \o/


----------



## Phone (2. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also, für mich sah das nicht unbedingt so aus als ob Thanos Angst vor dem Hulk hatte, ganz und gar nicht. Er hat sich auf die Prügelei gefreut und dem Hulk gezeigt wo der Titan den Handschuh trägt ... es wird ja auch nicht so gewesen sein, dass Hulk hier auf Sparflamme gekämpft hätte und/oder bei mehr Wut immer stärker wird. Jedenfalls wäre mir das nicht bekannt.
> 
> 
> ... weil Thor ein Gott ist und scheinbar unsterblich ist, ich mein, wie lange war er im Weltall bis er "gerettet" wurde?



Nun wie wir ja selbst aus den Filmen über Thor wissen sind Götter alles andere als unsterblich.
Aber gut bei der Entscheidung ist jetzt die Frage warum hier Banner gerettet wurde aber Heimdal weiß ja auch recht viel 

Thanos wird in einigen Szenen sogar von Stark in seinem Anzug geblockt und das mit mehr Steinen in seinem Handschuh..Das is jetzt nicht so "stark" höhö

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der allgemeinen Literatur zum Hulk und seine Stärke.
"The Hulk possesses an incredible level of superhuman physical ability. His capacity for physical strength is potentially *limitless* due to the fact that the Hulk's strength increases proportionally with his level of great emotional *stress, anger* in particular."


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Nun wie wir ja selbst aus den Filmen über Thor wissen sind Götter alles andere als unsterblich.
> Aber gut bei der Entscheidung ist jetzt die Frage warum hier Banner gerettet wurde aber Heimdal weiß ja auch recht viel


Wusste. 



Ich schrieb ja auch "scheinbar", denn er ist ja nun in zwei Szenen komplett ohne Atmen ausgekommen + direkte Bestrahlung von einem Stern. 



> Thanos wird in einigen Szenen sogar von Stark in seinem Anzug geblockt und das mit mehr Steinen in seinem Handschuh..Das is jetzt nicht so "stark" höhö


Geblockt. Punkt, mehr auch nicht. Thanos hat Tony auf Titan mal richtig den Hintern versohlt und zwar so weit, dass der Nano-Anzug komplett drauf gegangen ist. Cap. hat Thanos in einer Szene auch für 5sek. "blocken" ( = Händchen halten ) können, danach war der Zauber auch wieder vorbei. Genau so wie Thanos Hulk am Anfang nach allen Regeln der Kunst verhauen hat ... aber so richtig. 



> Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der allgemeinen Literatur zum Hulk und seine Stärke.
> "The Hulk possesses an incredible level of superhuman physical ability. His capacity for physical strength is potentially *limitless* due to the fact that the Hulk's strength increases proportionally with his level of great emotional *stress, anger* in particular."


Hmhmm ... wobei das in den Filmen noch nie so thematisiert wurde. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass man hier einfach abweicht von den Comics <> MCU.


----------



## Phone (2. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmhmm ... wobei das in den Filmen noch nie so thematisiert wurde. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass man hier einfach abweicht von den Comics <> MCU.



Vielleicht um den" Faktor" Hulk auch später noch interessant zu halten und nicht direkt alles zu verpulvern.
Wir werden sehen


----------



## Wubaron (2. Mai 2018)

Also ich hab den Film noch nicht gesehen, aber mal bei Wikipedia die Handlung gelesen. (Neugier ist größer als spoilerfrei den Film schauen zu wollen)
Thor hat doch diese neue Waffe bekommen die praktisch extra dafür gefertigt wurde Thanos zu besiegen. Und ich denke so wird es auch kommen. Wie es dazu kommt ist halt noch offen. Aber ich gehe auch mit der Theorie, dass alle die durch den Fingerschnipp gestorben sind, wiederbelebt werden. 
Was für Kräfte hat eigentlich Captain Marvel? 
Eine Zeitreise um praktisch alles ungeschehen zu machen halte ich für zu billig. Denke schon die Zeit bleibt so wie sie ist und man kann trotzdem die Leute wiederbeleben. 
Also vielleicht sowas: Captain Marvel und der Rest schaffen es irgendwie den Seelenstein zu zerstören, dadurch werden alle wiederbelebt die durch den Fingerschnipp gestorben sind. Und gemeinsam können sie dann Thanos besiegen, vorzugsweise eben Thor mit seiner neuen Waffe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2018)

Hab mir den Film nun gestern endlich im Kino mit Freunden angesehen. Und obwohl ich mich hier im Artikel doch hart gespoilert habe, war der Film trotzdem spannend und hervorragend. Spoilerwarnung lass ich hier mal aus. :p 


Obwohl Thanos Motivation "unlogisch" ist, ist sie trotzdem nachvollziehbar durch seinen Charakter dargestellt. Aber Motivationen müssen nicht immer logisch sein.  Ich hau ja auch keinem eine rein, weil es logisch ist, sondern weil ich auf Emotionen beruhende Gründe dafür habe. Thanos selbst als Figur wird hervorragend dargestellt und ich muss etlichen Kommentaren im Social Network zustimmen: Er hat den Film getragen und ist der eigentliche Star.  Ähnlich wie Zemo in Civil War ist Thanos glaubwürdig und vielschichtig. Man kauft ihm seine Handlungen und seine Reaktionen ab. Er ist auch kein eiskalter Killer, sondern trauert um die Opfer, die er bringt. Immer wieder wird er auch gekonnt als überaus bedrohlich dargestellt, gleichzeitig aber (trotz Infinity Stones) nicht unbedingt als unbesiegbar. Während des Kampfes auf Titan kriegt er ja durch die GotG, Strange, Stark und Parker schon ordentlich eins auf die Mütze und fast wäre es ja gelungen, ihm den Handschuhe abzunehmen. 

Der Film wirkt auch nie überladen, trotz so vieler Charaktere. Und auch das Kennenlernen zwischen Strange und Stark, so wie den Avengers und den Guardians wird zwar relativ flott abgearbeitet, dafür aber nachvollziehbar. Immerhin verbindet alle  der Kampf gegen Thanos und für Gezanke und viele Gespräche bleibt da eben kaum Zeit. Die Not ist hier der ausschlaggebende Punkt und die Avengers und die Guardians haben alle ihre eigenen Gründe, die manchmal auch für Probleme untereinander sorgen, für den Kampf gegen Thanos. Strange und Stark geraten im Film nicht nur einmal ein wenig aneinander und Quill hat es ja auf Titan doch versaut. Wobei ich Strange in dem Film als ziemlich unsympathisch empfinde. In seinem eigenen Solo-Film war er auf sympathische Art und Weise arrogant. Hier ist er einfach nur arrogant, kalt und würde mitleidlos seine Mutter für den Sieg opfern. 


Aber! Der Film funktioniert nicht für sich. Es ist schon zwingend notwendig, einige Vorgängerfilme gesehen zu haben, allen voran Thor 3, da der Film dort beginnt, wo Thor 3 endete. Ist aber auch nichts neues, da auch Civil War und Age of Ultron nicht für sich funktionierten, sondern Kenntnisse der Vorgänger brauchte, um zu verstehen, wer da nun alles mit mischt und was da los ist. Dass ich Black Panther bisher nicht geschaut habe, hat mich jedoch nicht besonders gestört, da die Figur in Infinity War lediglich eine Nebenrolle (wenn auch eine nicht unwichtige) spielt. Auch das Erzähltempo ist ziemlich straff gehalten. Es hätte mich nicht gestört, wenn der Film eine ähnliche Länge wie Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs gehabt hätte, um einigen Charakteren mehr Screentime zu geben, aber dafür war der Film kurzweilig und von Anfang bis Ende absolut spannend und stellenweise doch sehr emotional. Ich war erstaunt, dass der Film schon vorbei war, weil so viel wirklich spannendes passierte.   Leider wurde der Konflikt zwischen den Avengers weniger thematisiert, als ich erhofft hatte. Es wurde zwar immer wieder mal erwähnt, aber echte Konsequenzen daraus haben sich für den Film nie ergeben, außer einige Dialoge, die Bezug auf Civil War nehmen. 

Fazit: Man kann Disney ja zurecht vorwerfen, das MCU bis zum Erbrechen zu melken. Aber so ziemlich alle MCU-Filme werden hier mit ihren Figuren und Handlungssträngen gekonnt zu einem großen und auch schlüssigen Finale zusammengeführt und die Regisseure haben es geschafft, einen ziemlich epischen Film zu zaubern, der seinen Erfolg echt verdient und trotz aller Effekte keine Effekthascherei ist.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2018)

Nun ja, die Motivation von Thanos ist eigentlich *nicht* unlogisch, sondern wird ja bereits auf unserem Planeten diskutiert.  

Er hat halt früh erkannt und gewarnt, das sein Heimatplanet aufgrund von Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenabbau massive Probleme bekommen wird: und er hat Recht behalten. Sein Volk bzw. Planet hat sich im Grunde selbst zerstört und bevor ein ganzer Planet mit seiner *ganzen* Bevölkerung ausgelöscht wird, tötet er "eben" die Hälfte und bietet der anderen, überlebenden Hälfte den Platz und Raum sich wieder zu finden und wieder aufzusteigen. Das dieser Plan, so pervers er sein mag, scheinbar funktioniert, hat er am Heimatplanet von Gamora erklärt: vor seiner Zeit haben die Menschen ohne zu Essen gelebt, sie wussten nicht wie sie den nächsten Tag überstehen sollen. Nach seiner Zeit haben die Menschen wieder jeden Abend was zu essen gehabt.

Er denkt ja für sich das richtige zutun und er weiß, dass das eben Durchsetzungsstärke und Konsequenz erfordert.

D.h. die Motivation von Thanos, er hat seinen Planeten sterben sehen, finde ich schon logisch und nachvollziehbar. Gut, dass jetzt die Hälfte aller Lebewesen ausgelöscht werden ... Details.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Motivation von Thanos ist eigentlich *nicht* unlogisch, sondern wird ja bereits auf unserem Planeten diskutiert.
> 
> Er hat halt früh erkannt und gewarnt, das sein Heimatplanet aufgrund von Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenabbau massive Probleme bekommen wird: und er hat Recht behalten. Sein Volk bzw. Planet hat sich im Grunde selbst zerstört und bevor ein ganzer Planet mit seiner *ganzen* Bevölkerung ausgelöscht wird, tötet er "eben" die Hälfte und bietet der anderen, überlebenden Hälfte den Platz und Raum sich wieder zu finden und wieder aufzusteigen. Das dieser Plan, so pervers er sein mag, scheinbar funktioniert, hat er am Heimatplanet von Gamora erklärt: vor seiner Zeit haben die Menschen ohne zu Essen gelebt, sie wussten nicht wie sie den nächsten Tag überstehen sollen. Nach seiner Zeit haben die Menschen wieder jeden Abend was zu essen gehabt.
> 
> ...


Nachvollziehbar ist es, klar. Hab ja auch nie was anderes behauptet.  Man kauft dem Charakter seine Überzeugung durchaus ab.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Mai 2018)

Ohne den Film gesehen zu haben: Wie bestimmt Thanos eigentlich wer zur der Hälfte der ausgelöschten gehört und wer nicht? Oder ist das reiner Zufall? Wenn Zufall, wäre es witzig gewesen wenn es keinen Avenger getroffen hätte.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Motivation von Thanos ist eigentlich *nicht* unlogisch, sondern wird ja bereits auf unserem Planeten diskutiert.


Nun ja, bei uns wird das allerdings nicht Diskutiert sondern teilweise ja schon durchgeführt. Die Starken, also die Macht Elite wird Überleben, die Kleinen da unten können sehen wo sie bleiben und verrecken teilweise, sieht man ja bei den Ärmsten der Armen Ländern. Diese werden auch immer Ärmer weil sie gnadenlos von der Elite Ausgebeutet werden.
Bei Thanos bzw. seinem Wunsch nach war es ja anders, da gab es nach seinem sagen wir mal Fingerschnip keine Auswahl von Reich und Arm sondern eine vollkommen zufällige Auswahl.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ohne den Film gesehen zu haben: Wie bestimmt Thanos eigentlich wer zur der Hälfte der ausgelöschten gehört und wer nicht? Oder ist das reiner Zufall? Wenn Zufall, wäre es witzig gewesen wenn es keinen Avenger getroffen hätte.


... gute Frage, vllt. die infinity stones? Jedenfalls war es Zufall, allerdings hab ich mir überlegt: was wäre gewesen wenn Thanos selbst ausgelöscht worden wär?!


----------



## Wubaron (4. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... gute Frage, vllt. die infinity stones? Jedenfalls war es Zufall, allerdings hab ich mir überlegt: was wäre gewesen wenn Thanos selbst ausgelöscht worden wär?!



Naja, der Träger des Handschuh wird ja hoffentlich geschützt sein. 

Jedenfalls witzige Eigenschaft des Handschuh: Schnipsen löscht die Hälfte der Bevölkerung aus. Was haben sich da Erfinder nur dabei gedacht.  Oder erfüllt der Handschuh nur praktisch jeden Gedanken des Träger per Fingerschnipp?


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... gute Frage, vllt. die infinity stones? Jedenfalls war es Zufall, allerdings hab ich mir überlegt: was wäre gewesen wenn Thanos selbst ausgelöscht worden wär?!



naja, ich glaube der Träger des Handschuhs ist bestimmt von der Sache ausgenommen, selbst wenn man für die Volle Zerstörung gegangen wäre


----------



## Maiernator (5. Mai 2018)

Der Handschuh vereint die Fähigkeiten aller Infinity Steine und deshalb kann THanos das machen. Mit den blauen Stein, ist er omnipräsent, mit dem lila Stein ist er fast unbesiegbar, mit dem grünen ist herr über die zeit, mit dem gelben fast allwissend bzw kann lebewesen kontrollieren, mit dem roten ist er herr über die realität und der orange macht ihn Herr über Leben und Tod. Ergo, wenn er die Steine kombiniert, ist er omnipotent, präsent, allwissend , unbesiegbar, herr über raum und zeit und kann alles kontrollieren. Und deshalb kann er rein theoretisch jeden zur jeder Zeit an jedem Ort töten.
Und zur Hulk Thematik, ja es steht zwar drin das Hulk immer stärker wird, wenn er wütend ist, das gab es in den tausend regulären Comics aber nie wirklich, also das seine wirklichen Kräfte grenzenlos sind. Macht auch wenig Sinn, wenn er keine Reibung hat mit anderen Figuren. Es gibt verschiedene Versionen die stärker sind als andere, aber er ist eigtl nie unbesiegbar (gibt nen paar ausnahmen). Thanos ist mit dem Powerstein um Welten stärker als alle bisher gezeigten  Marvel Helden und Hulk müsste unglaublich viel Zeit aufbringen um so wütend zu werden das es reicht, außerdem ist Banner immer noch in ihm und er in Banner und das setzt ihm Grenzen. Thanos tänzelt aber im ersten Akt einen Hulk aus, der nicht wütend genug ist um ihn ernsthaft zu schaden und schlägt ihn bewusstlos. Sobald er wieder banner ist, beginnt der Zyklus von neuen, ergo wäre er bei einer Verwandlung am Anfang sogar schwächer.
Das Thor so mächtig ist liegt wohl daran das es seine Ultimate Version ist bzw. er mit Sturmbrecher jetzt die Odinkraft schwingt in Form des Bifröst Strahls, Odin ist in den ersten Comics in denen Thanos auftaucht nämlich deutlich stärker als dieser. 
Am Ende ist es natürlich auch dem Storytelling geschuldet, Hulk ist im MCU in neutraler Stimmung ein bisschen schwächer als Thor, wenn er ordentlich wütend ist, ist er stärker als Thor, wenn dieser seine Blitzfähigkeiten nicht einsetzt und ohne seinem Hammer.
Mit Sturmbrecher ist Thor die stärkste Figur die wir bisher im MCU gesehen haben, weil er die Odinmacht im Form des Bifröst schwingt, er ist damit physisch sogar stärker als eine Träger des Machtsteins.


----------

